# 2012 CMH Entrance Exam



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

How should you prepare for it?


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

*syllabus for exam ?*

what is the syllabus for the test for cmh ?
is it same as that of MCAT ?


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Aight so after today's MCAT I can take on anything. Bring on the CMH test!


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah exactly, what IS their syllabus?


----------



## Areeba Saleem (Aug 15, 2012)

CMH ENTRY TEST SYLLABUS IS SAME AS THAT OF MCAT


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Areeba Saleem said:


> CMH ENTRY TEST SYLLABUS IS SAME AS THAT OF MCAT


Are you sure? There isnt anything mentioned on the site regarding the syllabus of test :/ How'd you know?


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

ridaa said:


> Are you sure? There isnt anything mentioned on the site regarding the syllabus of test :/ How'd you know?


sylabus is same as that of mcat


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

yes, the syllabus is same as that of MCAT i confirmed it with the university.

can anyone tell me what was the last merit at cmh for mbbs last year ?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

that is UHS only or the complete fsc course ?
and wb alevel books ? :/


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

i asked this from cmh office they said that last merit was 76 % agregate


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

guMnam said:


> yes, the syllabus is same as that of MCAT i confirmed it with the university.
> 
> can anyone tell me what was the last merit at cmh for mbbs last year ?


The uhs syllabus or the complete fsc books????


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

bloom said:


> i asked this from cmh office they said that last merit was 76 % agregate


Really? I think it was 72% :/


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

lol I heard it was 77% last year.

So what's the difficulty of the test? Anyone has info on this?


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

no rida its confirmed,,


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

plx help me.....i have an agregate of 63.21% nd still i have to give the entry test of CMH.... Wat r my chances of getting into CMH as i applied on foreign seats? help will be much appreciated please


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

yes the uhs syllabus not full fsc x_x


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Ehh I'm getting worked up for the CMH entry test. Can somebody tell me what's the difficulty level of the test? Is it based on concepts or rote learning? How should I approach it?


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Guys dont worry for the cmh test, I just asked a friend who took the test last year. She said there were 6 merit lists for mbbs and bds last year. A lot of people leave cause its too expensive. But if u give your prefrence for bds then the merit goes very low and its very easy to get in. If u genuinely want to get into cmh then prefer bds over mbbs!


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

Rida what about foriegn students?what was their closing merit last year?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

guys,i havn't yet received my admit card !Am i the only one? panicking !


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

Rida what about foriegn students?what was their closing merit last year?


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

I have no idea about foreign seats, but for bds it went really down. She had a total of 71% after the entry test, and she had her name in the first merit list.


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

DAMN.... i really need to know about foriegn students


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Sherry AfterMath said:


> DAMN.... i really need to know about foriegn students


I thought you were intrested in shifa? And dont worry, it will be even more easier for you


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

yeah was because i liked it when i saw it same with CMH and the funny thing is i did not make it for shifa....lol

when i went to apply for CMH, the guy who deals with foreign candidates told me that the merit is low for foreigners wasnt even 62% he said,but he said that he couldnt remember properly....so if thats true then i already have got in because i have 63.21% till now with their test still to count....lol

And plus im not worried cox i scored 927 markx in mcat Mashallah so i have got into public medical colleges because of i was told by the higher education that if i score nearabout 800 in mcat then i can get into QMC,Gujrat med & sargoda...as i have score more then that so i have better chances in more higher public colleges but im looking forward to CMH


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Better to go for a high-end private college if you can pay for it than a tail-end govt. college in Sargodha or Gujrat...


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

yep i know....i aint going near these three colleges Inshallah....the guy said he can tell in which college im getting in after 15 days so im only gonna go into public sector if i get into nishtar,punjab aur RMC....otherwise CMH is cool.... yep bro i dnt have any financial problems Allah ka shukar h


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

yeah go for rmc. Nishtar is in multan but its too hot there. RMC seems more appropriate


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

How come u didnt make it for shifa? Shifa's merit list isnt even out yet. how much did u score?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

*!!*



chinablue said:


> guys,i havn't yet received my admit card !Am i the only one? panicking !



you still didnt get your admit card.....?????!!??

you should really do something now because yes you might be the only one who is panicking....everone i know hav got their cards.....


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

Hotter suits me well...jk lol


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

only 44.3%...so no chance...did non science part very well and did all the guess work in the next 85 scirntific questions....lol


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

I didnt even got my admit card yet, I think we should probably call them and ask this question.:?


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

So the syllabus is same as of the UHS or is there going to be some questions out of the syllabus as uhs always bring one or two questions out of the syllabus. 
Does any one know people who got admission in CMH last year, so that we can take some help and know whats actually the criteria.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

okay this is'nt very relevant to this forum but how many of you applied to SHIFA and have received their interview calls ? I hav'nt yet received any call from them


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

About admit cards,I called them today,they said they wont post it to me and i have to go recieve it at the college.:/ Wth ?
But he said,you could send anyone to get it ,the person should just know your ARN number and name.So all those people who havn't received their admit cards,you should go or send anyone to receive it on your part ASAP.


----------



## maryam.19 (Mar 23, 2012)

ridaa said:


> I have no idea about foreign seats, but for bds it went really down. She had a total of 71% after the entry test, and she had her name in the first merit list.


hey rida you said your friend had her name in the first merit list. she got in for bds or mbbs?


----------



## maryam.19 (Mar 23, 2012)

i got my admit card right after i submitted my form. it's strange that you guys still didn't get them, i think you should go to the office and ask them


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

chinablue said:


> okay this is'nt very relevant to this forum but how many of you applied to SHIFA and have received their interview calls ? I hav'nt yet received any call from them


Please post questions regarding Shifa in the specific Shifa thread. Thank you!


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

hey on which number did you call CMH?i cant get to them...can u send me their number with the area code please?i wanna ask them about the cloasing merit of last year for foreifn students ,thankx


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

hey on which number did you call CMH?i cant get to them...can u send me their number with the area code please?i wanna ask them about the cloasing merit of last year for foreifn students ,thankx


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

chinablue said:


> About admit cards,I called them today,they said they wont post it to me and i have to go recieve it at the college.:/ Wth ?
> But he said,you could send anyone to get it ,the person should just know your ARN number and name.So all those people who havn't received their admit cards,you should go or send anyone to receive it on your part ASAP.



hey on which number did you call CMH?i cant get to them...can u send me their number with the area code please?i wanna ask them about the closing merit of last year for foreign students ,thankx


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

sure but hey ! i started this thread !


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

There are two numbers : 042-36605550-51.Keep trying them for hourss  They make pick em when they are in the mood to !
And the guy over the phone told me,i i wasnt supposed to post it,i was supposed to go there and deposit it at the office :/ 
And i finally got the admit card after alotttt of hassle and guess what guys !I went there and they told me ,they havnt yet opened the couriers ,so i myself volunteered to find it among boxes full of couriers! There were like 10,000 couriers that they havnt yet opened  They told me ,they haven't appointed any guy for the job yet because kids were'nt supposed to post the docs in the first place  So you guys would have to go there ,spend hours finding your courier and then wait for like 4 hours moree to get the info processed and finally receive the admit card ! disappointed :/


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

maryam.19 said:


> hey rida you said your friend had her name in the first merit list. she got in for bds or mbbs?


She gave her preference for bds. And she said this thing is very important. If you people have low merits then prefer bds over mbbs otherwise you wont get in either of them


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

chinablue said:


> There are two numbers : 042-36605550-51.Keep trying them for hourss  They make pick em when they are in the mood to !
> And the guy over the phone told me,i i wasnt supposed to post it,i was supposed to go there and deposit it at the office :/
> And i finally got the admit card after alotttt of hassle and guess what guys !I went there and they told me ,they havnt yet opened the couriers ,so i myself volunteered to find it among boxes full of couriers! There were like 10,000 couriers that they havnt yet opened  They told me ,they haven't appointed any guy for the job yet because kids were'nt supposed to post the docs in the first place  So you guys would have to go there ,spend hours finding your courier and then wait for like 4 hours moree to get the info processed and finally receive the admit card ! disappointed :/



so the kids who sent couriers wont b able to get their admittance card?because the date has passed?:/ and thanx mate...  i hear a funny caller tone... wat about it? lol


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

last year the closing merit for foreign students was 73% overall aggregate,for local students it was 77%..wish you all best of luck


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

napster said:


> last year the closing merit for foreign students was 73% overall aggregate,for local students it was 77%..wish you all best of luck


hey i dnt think that merit is that high for foreign students in CMH.... their admission office guy told me that the merit was low not even 63% or or something like that.... how can u say its 73%?


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Something i wanted to say to sherry aftermath is that firstly scoring 44% in shifa ain't so bad if your Alevel/fsc equivalence is Above 905 .
Secondly foreign merit is always low in every private college.
It could be 63% in cmh but cannot be 73% ( so high )
Lastly if you secured 927 in mcat which hopefully mean you must had secured good marks in Fsc/Alevel
but then how could you end up with 64% aggregate?
And with this aggregate you can get into ANY government college ?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Sherry Aftermath,you could still go there and get your admit card,like i did.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Any info about the english portion?


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> Something i wanted to say to sherry aftermath is that firstly scoring 44% in shifa ain't so bad if your Alevel/fsc equivalence is Above 905 .
> Secondly foreign merit is always low in every private college.
> It could be 63% in cmh but cannot be 73% ( so high )
> Lastly if you secured 927 in mcat which hopefully mean you must had secured good marks in Fsc/Alevel
> ...


bro dix agregate is only for CMH, my merit comes out to be 76% for HEC....well i did my CMH test very well,hoping to go near 75% there so i think i will get inot CMH INshallah  though im going in CM H i still have pretty good chances in getiing into govt colleges but we prefer top private bcoz itx well taken care off nd it doesnt matter for us in which college we study


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Sherry AfterMath said:


> bro dix agregate is only for CMH, my merit comes out to be 76% for HEC....well i did my CMH test very well,hoping to go near 75% there so i think i will get inot CMH INshallah  though im going in CM H i still have pretty good chances in getiing into govt colleges but we prefer top private bcoz itx well taken care off nd it doesnt matter for us in which college we study


So you applied on Self finance scheme in government colleges ?


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> So you applied on Self finance scheme in government colleges ?



yes indeed


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm hoping HEC doesn't follow my preferences exactly. I was so dumb to list sargodha and nawaz sharif before Rawalpind, nishter, and Punjab. And why the hell didn't I add sims to the list? :/


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Did anyone got their CMH entry test marks yet? they said its going to be posted on their website


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Not yet
Still waiting


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

myctoRule said:


> Did anyone got their CMH entry test marks yet? they said its going to be posted on their website


When will the first merit list be posted?


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

roll number is access code?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

blazeadeel said:


> roll number is access code?


Adeel I believe it's the application reference number


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

i am getting goosebumps right now but i dont think the result is up


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

my aggregate becomes 77.344% 

chances slim?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pray 2 nafal bro. InshAllah you'll get in on merit


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Results are in???? Dude your chances are not slim! You'll definitely make it into the 2nd or 3rd list


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> Results are in???? Dude your chances are not slim! You'll definitely make it into the 2nd or 3rd list


when will they post the merit list? i thought private colleges cant post their merit before government ?

and also this aggregate is after the cmh test and its actually 77.366 if u count 0.01 and are desperate to get admission in cmh  . my father will be very very happy if i get admission in cmh


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Will I Get Into CMH?*

i got 74/100 in cmh test my agregate is 79.89 what are my chances of getting in?


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Myn ex now 77.09
I hav preferred bds....
what are my chances now?


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Myn ex now 77.09
> I hav preferred bds....
> what are my chances now?



u'll easily get admission in bds


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

my agregate for cmh is 78.3%
I have heard that last year the merit of second list was 76% does anyone know that what was the merit of first list?


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

m273 said:


> my agregate for cmh is 78.3%
> I have heard that last year the merit of second list was 76% does anyone know that what was the merit of first list?


Considering CMH 78.3% is good i think u'l make it. and the 1st merit list closed at around 77% last year i heard


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

*CMH*

hey i got 75 in cmh test n my aggregate is 74.52%. enough for cmh mbbs?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

77.78  No chance,right?


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

*Hopeful!*

I got 78 in the CMH Entrance Test.

My aggregate comes to 79.6477. 

I'm happy with my result because I think (or rather: strongly *hope*) this is enough for Bds
(I have Bds as my first preference).

Ma told me not to get _*too*_ excited because my seat hasn't actually been guaranteed till I get a call from them...and there's a chance they may not like me at the interview or something! 

Can anyone help me out with this?What questions do they ask in interviews?


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

*When Will the Merit Lists Come Out?*

Guys,any idea when they will publish the merit lists?


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Myn ex now 77.09
> I hav preferred bds....
> what are my chances now?


In the same boat here!


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

*CMH*

hey guys i got 6A's 2B's in olevels(2009) 4B's in alevels.750 in mcat n 75 in cmh test.wat are my chances for mbbs?


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

if anyone knows the last year merit of CMH on army seats then please tell here.


----------



## pilzzz (Sep 17, 2012)

*CMH Entry Test Result*

hey.. now that cmh entry test result is out.. i've got an aggregate of 70.75% according to cmh formula. Do i stand a chance to get in cmh for Bds. i've heard that merit for bds in cmh is low. please help me out!


----------



## sehrish (Sep 26, 2012)

*CMH Admissions*

my aggregate according to cmh is 76.1. do i have any chance of getting in?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

My aggregate is 77.96% for the foreign seat based on sat II scores for Mbbs. Do I have a chance?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

sehrish said:


> my aggregate according to cmh is 76.1. do i have any chance of getting in?


Slim chances


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

mishaz said:


> hey guys i got 6A's 2B's in olevels(2009) 4B's in alevels.750 in mcat n 75 in cmh test.wat are my chances for mbbs?


You should provide your equivalence scores.


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

chinablue said:


> 77.78  No chance,right?


Don't worry i think you'll make it in the 2nd list


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

hm12 said:


> i got 74/100 in cmh test my agregate is 79.89 what are my chances of getting in?


I think you will easily make it to the 1st merit list


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

When are they going to post the merit lists any idea?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

SdrA said:


> I think you will easily make it to the 1st merit list


I just hope i do :/ Anyone knows last years merit ?


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> My aggregate is 77.96% for the foreign seat based on sat II scores for Mbbs. Do I have a chance?



ghani stop it mate.... i told u u will get Inshallah, dnt panic...look at my situation...lol


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

I heard from CMH that the first merit list will be posted sometime next week


----------



## Fam7 (Oct 3, 2012)

My aggregate for CMH is a little over 76%. What are my chances of getting in? 
Also is it final that the merit is coming out next week sometime?


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

SdrA said:


> I think you will easily make it to the 1st merit list


 My aggregate is 78.71% according to cmh formula ! Wht are my chances there ? Plzzz tell me i realy wanna study there 
And i m also shortlisted for the shifa medical college nterview ! But if i will get into cmh i m not gonna take that interview ! And plz also tell me when will be merit list out of cmh ? Plzz


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

*CMH*



SdrA said:


> I think you will easily make it to the 1st merit list


thanks a lot i hope i do get in


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> I heard from CMH that the first merit list will be posted sometime next week


I have also heard the same.


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

chinablue said:


> I just hope i do :/ Anyone knows last years merit ?


1st merit list closed at around 76-77%


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

SdrA said:


> 1st merit list closed at around 76-77%


You sure? That means I have a chance


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

imran786tahir said:


> My aggregate is 78.71% according to cmh formula ! Wht are my chances there ? Plzzz tell me i realy wanna study there
> And i m also shortlisted for the shifa medical college nterview ! But if i will get into cmh i m not gonna take that interview ! And plz also tell me when will be merit list out of cmh ? Plzz


I'm not sure but i've heard that the 1st merit list for CMH is going to be announced some time nxt week. Maybe u should give the shifa interview just to be on the safer side. coz there are rumors of a higher merit this time


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

chinablue said:


> You sure? That means I have a chance


But dont forget that was last year!! and people saying that merit's going be higher this time. There were so many people with an aggregate of 82% or higher who appeared for the cmh test. But dont worry you'll make it Inshallah


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

imran786tahir said:


> My aggregate is 78.71% according to cmh formula ! Wht are my chances there ? Plzzz tell me i realy wanna study there
> And i m also shortlisted for the shifa medical college nterview ! But if i will get into cmh i m not gonna take that interview ! And plz also tell me when will be merit list out of cmh ? Plzz


May you get into both SHIFA and CMH  But just saying,isnt SHIFA better than CMH ?? Why would you wanna get into CMH and not SHIFA? Its like the best med college after AKU,i hear.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

SdrA said:


> But dont forget that was last year!! and people saying that merit's going be higher this time. There were so many people with an aggregate of 82% or higher who appeared for the cmh test. But dont worry you'll make it Inshallah


Yeah i know ! SO many kids who got into gov colleges gave it,so the merit would defo rise :/


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

chinablue said:


> May you get into both SHIFA and CMH  But just saying,isnt SHIFA better than CMH ?? Why would you wanna get into CMH and not SHIFA? Its like the best med college after AKU,i hear.


Reali! Shifa's better? I thought CMH! I didn't even apply to shifa thinking CMH is better


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

SdrA said:


> Reali! Shifa's better? I thought CMH! I didn't even apply to shifa thinking CMH is better


aww you should have !duhh its wayyy better ! ALL foreign qualified professors and high standards.done alot of research


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

chinablue said:


> aww you should have !duhh its wayyy better ! ALL foreign qualified professors and high standards.done alot of research


uh-oh now i'm gonna spend the next entire week regretting 
i've an aggregate of 85.27% so maybe i'll make it into rmc . which one's better rmc or cmh any suggestions plz!!


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Aww you shouldnt regret it now.Everything happens for good 
As for CMH and RMC,uhh i dont know.


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

SdrA said:


> uh-oh now i'm gonna spend the next entire week regretting
> i've an aggregate of 85.27% so maybe i'll make it into rmc . which one's better rmc or cmh any suggestions plz!!


RMC hands down. It's traditionally been superior. It makes your portfolio glow


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

chinablue said:


> aww you should have !duhh its wayyy better ! ALL foreign qualified professors and high standards.done alot of research


Explain please ?


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

SdrA said:


> uh-oh now i'm gonna spend the next entire week regretting
> i've an aggregate of 85.27% so maybe i'll make it into rmc . which one's better rmc or cmh any suggestions plz!!



You shouldn't regret it because CMH is still a *very* good college with much renown and a superb MBBS and Bds pass rate.
Though,of course,it doesn't hurt to apply and it is good to apply everywhere.

*ALL* of my pre-MBBS friends who got high merits (but not enough for MBBS in a Public uni in Lahore) and want to stay in Lahore have CMH as either their first or second preference (second to Sheikh Zayed med college).
If your permanent residence is in Lahore and if you wish to stay at home (that's a big factor in my opinion - I want to stay in Lahore because I think I'll be able to cope with my studies better) then CMH is one of the best options in my opinion (and the very best for Bds).

Though,If distance isn't a problem,I think RMC is better.


----------



## sexylady (Oct 4, 2012)

My aggregate is 82.6%
Can I get in to CMH? 
And when exactly will the merit list come? Will it be posted on the CMH website?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

no one knows exactly when but we're hoping it's early next week. it'll definitely be posted on the website. and you will obviously get into CMH


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

CMH provisional result's out!!! My merit# is 66 yayyy!!! that means i've been selected right??? Wonder when are they gonna call us for the interview!!
Gud luck to all cmh candidates


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

mine is 33


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

napster said:


> mine is 33


wow thats reali gud! congrtz! whats ur aggregate?


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

84.3333333


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

napster said:


> 84.3333333


my aggregate's 84.39 . almost equal to yours then why do i have a merit# of 66?  it should have been close to yours. and i've a friend whoz aggregate is around 81 but her merit# is 241. that means she hasn't been selected? If CMH 1st merit list is closing at around 82 then I wonder what gvt 1st merit will be closing at  . Maybe this merit# is just according to the CMH test scores just like the mcat serial#. Does anybody have any info about this plz?


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

*CMH Admission*

my merit position is 313 do i have any chance of getting in? my aggregate is 79.8949????


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

actually here fight is between 0.001%...


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Some one please check my name: ghani Asif 
on the foreign list


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

SdrA said:


> my aggregate's 84.39 . almost equal to yours then why do i have a merit# of 66?  it should have been close to yours. and i've a friend whoz aggregate is around 81 but her merit# is 241. that means she hasn't been selected? If CMH 1st merit list is closing at around 82 then I wonder what gvt 1st merit will be closing at  . Maybe this merit# is just according to the CMH test scores just like the mcat serial#. Does anybody have any info about this plz?


He has an aggregate of 84.33 and his merit no. is 33. You have aggregate of 84.39 higher than him but your merit number is 66. How is that possible? Someone is either lying OR this merit number is according to role numbers (which I doubt)


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Is the foreign list out as well?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Ghani1992 said:


> Is the foreign list out as well?!!!!!!!!!!


I dont know, this list is on their site.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

I know the list is on their site. But I am not able to see it. Can someone look at it for me?


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

give me your application refrence number? Its required to see the result


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> I know the list is on their site. But I am not able to see it. Can someone look at it for me?


I clicked on the link 'Entry Test Result and Merit List' and put in my Application Reference Number.
There I found a table wherein my merit number was mentioned.

I didn't find a merit 'list' though.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Can you find my name on the list please? Can you paste a picture?


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> Can you find my name on the list please? Can you paste a picture?



There are no names.
We have to use our Application Reference Numbers to access our individual scores.
We cannot see other people's scores unless we have their ARN.

If you give me your Application Reference Number and I can check out your merit position using that.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have checked my ARN myself. It says my result is withheld due to non submission of required documents. But I think that same message has showed up for ALL foreign students for some strange reason.


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

ridaa said:


> He has an aggregate of 84.33 and his merit no. is 33. You have aggregate of 84.39 higher than him but your merit number is 66. How is that possible? Someone is either lying OR this merit number is according to role numbers (which I doubt)


No I'm sure it's not according to the roll#s. Maybe it's just according to the CMH test result and not the CMH aggregate score, just like the serial# of the MCAT result


----------



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

HI sydra i have a total aggregate according to cmh formua of78.67 egat do u think my chances are in mbbs in cmh...reply asap cz m stressed out


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

armaan malik said:


> HI sydra i have a total aggregate according to cmh formua of78.67 egat do u think my chances are in mbbs in cmh...reply asap cz m stressed out


Considering last year merit (which closed at 76%) 78.68% is good enough for admission in CMH but i'm sorry i don't know anything about this yearz merit. What's your merit # btw?


----------



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

Yar unfortunately its 405.... Nd nw u knw my head is literally gonna explode due to tension plz plz tell whts gonna happen wid this merit number..!!!!! Reply asap


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

armaan malik said:


> Yar unfortunately its 405.... Nd nw u knw my head is literally gonna explode due to tension plz plz tell whts gonna happen wid this merit number..!!!!! Reply asap


Don't worry arman I'm sure even if your name is not there in the 1st merit list you will surely make it in the 2nd merit list and don't panic wait for the merit lists and keep your hopes high.


----------



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

Do u knw tht first merit list kahan khatam ho rhi h??? Nd are u sure k i ll be in..??? .. Is dfa merit itna barhay ga???? U sure nak ill make it??????


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

armaan malik said:


> Do u knw tht first merit list kahan khatam ho rhi h??? Nd are u sure k i ll be in..??? .. Is dfa merit itna barhay ga???? U sure nak ill make it??????


I have no idea about the cut off merit this year but last year the first list closed at around 76-77%. And I don't think the merit will increase by more then 1 percent. Once the government merit list is out many people will be leaving CMH for gvt colleges so relax and wait till the 2nd merit list if your name doesn't show up in the first.


----------



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

Yar woe toe theek hai bur what abt the interviews..??? Yeh interviews second meritlist k baad nikalain gay???


----------



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey sydra...!!! Thankeew for u know pulling me together .. Now u knw i somehow feel releived a little... Do tell me where u got admission..!! U were really supporting and caring.. May b i needed this sort of encouragement...!!! Thankew gain thanks a million


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

armaan malik said:


> Yar woe toe theek hai bur what abt the interviews..??? Yeh interviews second meritlist k baad nikalain gay???


No they will be calling us for the interviews soon enough (if our merit is high enough)


----------



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

Ohh sydra.. Really soory ..!! I jst forgot...!!!! Really soorryy and i dont mind at all.. Jst wana clear my head on a few things .... U were really help
full


----------

